# My first cupcake soap



## JayBird (Jan 25, 2015)

This is my first cupcake soap. The bottoms are scented with raspberry cream cupcake from Natures Garden. The tops are 100 percent coconut in CP stirred until I could get a piping consistency. I was dinking around too much to get them all piped before it got too hard, otherwise I think I could have done all 12.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## gabi12980 (Jan 26, 2015)

These look great!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 26, 2015)

They look good enough to eat!


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 26, 2015)

Yum! They look awesome. As a new soaper myself, my question is, if your frosting gets too hard to pipe anymore, is there anything you can do to soften it again? If not do you just scrape what you can out of the bag and smoosh them into a little mold?


----------



## JayBird (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi, Cactuslilly. I think it could be rebatched to make it soft again, but that seems like too much of a pain. In the long run, I want to come up with a recipe/technique that will allow me enough time to frost a couple dozen cupcakes. It may not be a 100% coconut recipe, but I was going for white-white frosting without having to add TD, so gave it a shot. I wasted a LOT of time messing around, so it might be worth revisiting. I love the way coconut behaves. 

I think using the whipped soap technique would be a great way to go, but I'm not sure if I want to give up my mixer to the soap gods quite yet. LOL. 

Thanks for all your nice comments, guys!


----------



## JayBird (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, and just in case you want to try this frosting,here are a few more details:

Room temp soaping 
19% SF
30% water
Mixed it with a stick blender until very light trace, then stirred every minute or so with a rubber spatula until it was piping consistency. I stirred with the rubber spatula for 10 or 15 minutes. 

More water may have helped. Perhaps chilling the lye water? I don't know.


----------



## lsg (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 26, 2015)

I wasn't as brave as you. I went the whipped soap way my courage is at an all time low right now. 
I'll learn from you and the others for awhile  they are beautiful though. Thanks for the frosting guide though. Will file away for later. We're the crosshatches done so they'd adhere?


----------



## JayBird (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, the crosshairs are for that reason. I had planned to do it all at one time with one batch, but when I was stirring the original batter, it wasn't coming
To piping consistency before I had to leave the house.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 26, 2015)

Jay, I pipe soap for tops and cupcakes and the like. Try using a recipe high in solid fats but not so high in coconut. (Coconut heats up too quickly) I use tallow usually but it works just as well with lard. The trick is to soap cold. Make sure both your lye and oils are room temp or just below. Once you add the lye, do not stick blend. First stir it all together, then use a hand mixer.  It will become pipeable fairly fast, but you will have about 1 hour to work with it before it is too stiff to pipe. Within 24 hours it will be hard. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you Dorymae. I for one will remember that tip. Almost all of my soaps are stiffening too fast. Maybe I should forgoe SB and see what happens. Maybe I'll have time to try swirling et al if I do that. Does hand blending affect the smooth quality of the soap?


----------



## JayBird (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you, Dorymae! That is very helpful!


----------



## JayBird (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi, Dorymae. I tried your technique, and it's awesome. I could have waited a bit longer to pipe, because the tops turned out with a bit of a melty look, but in general, this was a GREAT way to make the "frosting." 

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh. My. Gosh. Cuteness overload!!


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 31, 2015)

No problem, I had the hardest time finding how to do it. Most of the recipes I saw on the net were either sugar or they were melt and pour, neither of them I liked. 

I wish I could credit the person who blogged it but it was so long ago I've forgotten who it was. Anyway, I didn't figure out the technique myself, but I have used it ever since I learned it. 

Cactus: the technique will stay soft a long time but will not be thin. It will be like piping frosting or whip cream, I'm not sure how well it would swirl. Incidentally, this is how you make whipped soap bars as well. After whipping it if you mold it into bars and cure it, the bars float. The hand beating incorporates tiny amounts of air (not enough to see or make holes) which causes the lightness of the bar. (Think of old ivory soap!)


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 1, 2015)

Those are nice cakes! Looks totally edible!


----------



## srblatt17 (Feb 1, 2015)

I make cupcakes too.  Mine will set up fairly quick depending on the fragrance oil.  I make mine in batches of 6 also and I use 25 ounces for 6 cupcakes.  I pour my bottom part and when the batter looks like thick pudding I go ahead and pour the other part into the piping bag and let it sit until it's thick enough to pipe.  It seems like it's different each time but I use the same oils in my recipe so it's really dependent on color and fragrance I think.  

Here is the last one I made in Pink Chiffon and it turned out well.  I made a cranberry balsam for Christmas and it was a disaster...part of it set up like concrete and the other part was runny...lol.  needless to say the rest of the FO went to making plain bars.


----------



## JayBird (Feb 2, 2015)

Those cupcakes are soooooo great looking, srblatt17! I love the piping and the sprinkles.


----------



## srblatt17 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you Jaybird!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 4, 2015)

I do it the same way as srblatt17.  Though I make 12 at a time.  I pour the batter then wait for the rest to thicken up a bit and then pipe it one.  The only time I don't do that is if I'm pressed for time and then do it in two stages over two days.  Those all look really nice.  Great job!


----------



## claryza (Feb 9, 2015)

What is the batter looking like when its ready for piping? Is it like heavy trace? And do you pour the lower batter at thin trace?


----------



## jnl (Feb 9, 2015)

i have never piped anything before
i cant imagine i would be any good at it
i cant draw at all and im klutzy

but if i do ever decide to try cupcakes, i will practice piping with icing first because icing wont burn me, and i can scrap it off and stick it back in the bag and keep practicing.  and even wrap it and reuse the same icing the next day.

is piping icing much different than soap?


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 9, 2015)

claryza said:


> What is the batter looking like when its ready for piping? Is it like heavy trace? And do you pour the lower batter at thin trace?



Thicker than heavy trace, think frosting, or whipped cream. The bottom is poured at a medium to heavy trace if you want to pipe the same day. If you are waiting until they are "unmold able" than you can pour at any trace you wish.


----------



## claryza (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you Dorymae! I had hard time figuring the piping stage


----------



## srblatt17 (Feb 10, 2015)

I pipe when you can spoon it in the bag and not running out...it's almost hard to squeeze but not too hard.  It looks thick like butter cream maybe.


----------



## JayBird (Feb 16, 2015)

Ditto on practicing with icing first. and wear gloves. It's super sloppy.


----------

